# Statische Entladung aufs iphone



## Marauder2159 (18. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mich aus versehen statisch auf mein iphone 5 entladen und wollte frage ob das schlimm war oder meine komponenten beschädigt hat. 
ps da war noch eine folie drauf

Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## BertB (18. April 2014)

solange das ding zu ist, sollte es vor esd geschützt sein, ist je ne metallhülle (faradayscher käfig)
denke nicht, dass was passiert ist

wobei schäden durch esd tricky sein können, 
das gerät kann noch laufen, aber später trotzdem noch kaputt gehen wegen der entladung


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. April 2014)

Wenns noch läuft vermutlich garnicht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. April 2014)

Der Witz daran ist wir können nicht riechen ob was kaputt gegangen ist, Normal eigentlich nichts aber wenn was am Handy kaputt ist geht es meistens nicht mehr An. Heißt du hättest sofort den Effekt davon mitbekommen. Ich denke das nichts passiert ist weil du ja sonst beim Laden usw selber immer einen Gezogen bekommen solltest wenn das Handy, ich sag mal nicht dicht ist.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (24. April 2014)

Wow, du hast dein Handy statisch aufgeladen und wieder entladen. Das passiert dir warscheinlich hunderte male im Alltag... Dann wären alle Handys defekt. ESD ist sowieso ein Mythos bei dem man defekte Komponenten nicht reproduzieren kann.


----------

